# Urgent!!!



## msbrowning (Nov 7, 2008)

Does anyone know of a program (cost effective, reasonably priced) that I can download that converts CPT to ICD-9 procedures, sort of like a procedure to procedure crosswalk?


----------



## fredabrinson (Nov 11, 2008)

*3M*

Have you checked into any 3M products?  I don't know about the price but I do know that individuals can purchase licenses for products just like the big hospitals.

Hope this helps!


----------

